
Ask HN: Can I build a Chromium browser on iOS? - smattiso
I&#x27;m trying to figure out whether Apple has relaxed its restrictions around running other browsers or whether Chrome, Firefox, etc. are still just wrappers around WebKit? I&#x27;d like to build my own Chromium based browser.
======
phillipseamore
To my knowledge, regrettably they haven't relaxed their restrictions.

